# pandora.be naar telenet.be in kde

## stevena

Heeft er iemand enig idee of er een eenvoudige manier bestaat om alle adressen die eindigen op pandora.be te vervangen door adressen die eindigen op telenet.be in de kaddressbook?  

Het is maar, ooit gaan we dat toch eens moeten doen en zou het handig zijn als je dat automatisch kon doen.

----------

## garo

Waarom zouden we dat moeten doen ? Waarom zou telenet pandora.be verkopen ? zo'n grote kost is het niet...

----------

## Frogman

 *garo wrote:*   

> Waarom zouden we dat moeten doen ? Waarom zou telenet pandora.be verkopen ? zo'n grote kost is het niet...

 

stillaan gaat telenet pandora dood doen heb ik overlaatst gelezen in een nieuwsbericht van telenet.

Hierdoor worden ook alle pandora.be mailadressen telenet.be

----------

## Rainmaker

waarschijnlijk worden dat gewoon aliassen op telenet pop3 servers...

Trouwens, als je provider van naam veranderd, veranderd er meestal meer dan alleen het deel achter @

Waarschijnlijk veranderd jan@pandora.be naar jan12@telenet.be of zoiets.

----------

## Frogman

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trouwens, als je provider van naam veranderd, veranderd er meestal meer dan alleen het deel achter @
> 
> Waarschijnlijk veranderd jan@pandora.be naar jan12@telenet.be of zoiets.

 

Moet niet specifiek, tiscalinet heeft net wanadoo overgenomen en heeft het domein tiscali voorbehouden voor alle "@wanadoo"'s

de kloterij is nu, wat wel eens gebeurt, dat de menden mailen naar mij en ipv tiscali tiscalinet intikken of andersom. En dan komt die mail natuurlijk niet bij mij aan   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Maja, who cares, binnen een maand staat men poort 25 hier open en zal ik alles wel zelfs draaien.

----------

## kamikaz3

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> waarschijnlijk worden dat gewoon aliassen op telenet pop3 servers...
> 
> Trouwens, als je provider van naam veranderd, veranderd er meestal meer dan alleen het deel achter @
> 
> Waarschijnlijk veranderd jan@pandora.be naar jan12@telenet.be of zoiets.

 

Das hier niet echt van toepassing, de provider is telenet maar die heeft al altijd @pandora andressen uitgedeeeld. Er is dus geen normaal geen jan@telenet.be.

Ze doen die verandering denk ik omdat het voor sommige mensen misschien onduidelijk is en ook voor de naambekendheid.

Ik weet niet hoelang de pandora adressen zullen blijven werken. Maar dat zal nog wel een tijdje zijn.

----------

## garo

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> Ik weet niet hoelang de pandora adressen zullen blijven werken. Maar dat zal nog wel een tijdje zijn.

 

Het zou me sterk verbazen als ze binnen 3 jaar al weg zijn. (behalve als telenet zelf verdwijnt)

----------

## heeckhau

open ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf met je favoriete editor en doe een 'search and replace' van pandora.be naar telenet.be

(vergeet niet om eerst een backup te nemen)

----------

## PieterB

welja tis inderdaad een feit dat de @pandora.be telenet stilaan maar zeker vervangen zullen worden door @telenet.be adressen. Tis dus beter al je adressen te veranderen naar @telenet.be. Maar al je mails komen ook nog aan als iemand @pandora.be gebruikt terwijl je zelf @telenet.be instelde hoor!

Ik heb toch zelf al al men adressen veranderd.... (thunderbird dan wel)

Men eigen adressen zijn ook overal ingesteld als telenet....

en natuurlijk de servers : uit.telenet.be en in.telenet.be  :Wink: 

Greetz Pieter

----------

